# Knife Identification 真物哲学 Thanks for help



## phuree (Jul 24, 2020)

I have a new knife Maybe someone can translate it for me. Thank you very much for your help.
I'm not sure if I read like this or not. 真物哲学


----------



## KenHash (Jul 24, 2020)

真物哲学 is read MamonoTetsugaku (or possibly ShinbutsuTetsugaku). Either way it translates to :"True Philosophy", I have seen this brand mark on vintage copper pots and pans, but this is this is the first time on a knife.


----------



## phuree (Aug 11, 2020)

KenHash said:


> 真物哲学 is read MamonoTetsugaku (or possibly ShinbutsuTetsugaku). Either way it translates to :"True Philosophy", I have seen this brand mark on vintage copper pots and pans, but this is this is the first time on a knife.


Thank you very much Mr.*KenHash*


----------

